# St. Croix UVI Questions



## riverdees05 (Jan 15, 2014)

Starting to look at places to spend the Christmas Holidays 2014 and St. Croix is one of the options.  There would be 7 of us - 2 Seniors, 2 Adults and 3 Children; ages 11-12-13.  Any recommendations on places to check out to stay for a week.  Also, how is the best way to get there - fly into St. Thomas and then ferry over?   We spent one Christmas vacation in St. John and really liked it!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 15, 2014)

That would be a very long ferry ride (and not pleasant if seas are rough) - I would think that flying (STX) would be the best option.


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 15, 2014)

You will need to fly to STX. There is no ferry.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 15, 2014)

We far preferred St. John and then St. Thomas over St. Croix.  To me, St. Croix was more of a barren landscape similar to Aruba, but not as many nice restaurants, etc., as Aruba.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 17, 2014)

Any other input?


----------



## tashamen (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't know about ts there, but we stayed at the Buccaneer Hotel on St. Croix and loved it - convenient to town yet on a nice beach.  It should appeal to all ages.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 17, 2014)

I think our changes of getting a timeshare rental is slim so open to other options.  Thanks.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 18, 2014)

Do we need to rent a car(s) while there?


----------



## Water dog (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, you will need a car. We have rented multiple times from Judi of Croix, a local company.  They will meet you at the airport with paperwork ready and you drop the car by leaving it in the lot at the end of your stay.  Was much smoother than Budget.
Anyone thinking St. Croix is barren has only been to the East end of the island.  The west end is mountainous and forested with what is called the Rain Forest, although not technically one.
St. Croix is not as touristy as St. Thomas or St. John, but there is excellant snorkelling and diving, some very good restaurants and lots of historical sites.  I would highly recommend a trip to Buck Island and the Tan Tan Tours (jeep tours) of the island.
The only timeshares on STX are Renaissance Carambola, Chenay Bay, and Hotel on the Cay.  I don't know about chances of an exchange, but they all also have non timeshare rooms also.  The Buccaneer is probably the only true up-scale resort, but there are numerous small resorts and hotels, several condo facilities that rent to vacationers, and a wide range of private villas.  All depends on what you want to spend.
Everyone's taste is different, but I feel there is more of a laid-back, old Carribean vibe to St. Croix than on St. Thomas or St. John.


----------



## Ellissima (Feb 5, 2014)

Chiming in late, but I love STX for the reasons the poster above mentioned. It is more rustic, but nowhere else in the world have I seen such gorgeous and largely *empty* beaches. If nightlife and shopping is your kind of thing, you'll probably prefer St. Thomas. 

We prefer the East end of the island, around Christiansted. If you stay in town, you can walk most anywhere, but if you stay anywhere else, renting a car is suggested. They drive on the left there, and sometimes it took one of us to remind the other "and we're on the left", but it was very doable.

If you like top-notch service along with old world Caribbean charm, you can't go wrong with the Buccaneer. Two beaches (one that curves around the bay), pools, a golf course, family activities, and great restaurants. They do have family accommodations as well as conventional hotel rooms.

More of a budget, Chenay Bay cottages is an acceptable option. The facilities show signs of delayed maintenance, but the location (with a view of Buck Island), charming detached cottages and a nice restaurant make up for a lot.

There is one all-inclusive option on the island, but honestly, with two distilleries on the island, rum is cheaper than the stuff they mix it with, so why bother?


----------



## pharmgirl (Feb 5, 2014)

I heard from someone that the crime is higher in STX than STT? Realistic? Or only in non tourist areas?


----------



## Water dog (Feb 6, 2014)

I have heard those on STX say it is worse on STT and vice versa.  Most of the violent crime is associated with drugs and happens in non-touristy areas.  Robberies and theft is another story and the frequently given advice is to leave cars unlocked and with windows down to avoid breakins.  (Don't leave anything in the car.)  Also, to be prudent about the areas you frequent after dark, although that is probably a good idea in any area.
I know I have never felt unsafe on STX in multiple visits.


----------



## SciTchr (Feb 20, 2014)

*STX safety*

We just returned from a week on St Croix. We never felt unsafe anywhere and we drove our rental car all over the island. We even got lost and ended up in the projects near Fredricksted. We stopped at a convenience store and got good directions. We enjoyed our stay very much.


----------

